# Photo Contest - Winter 2008 Sponsored by Reptile Eats



## Josh

Winter has got most of us under it's spell -- heck, it's even raining here in Southern California. Well, I'd like to heat things up (on the internet, at least) with our first Photo Contest! To submit your photo for consideration, post your photo in this thread following the format below. Only one entry per member, so pick your best (don't worry, we'll have other contests). *Entries must be submitted by March 6, 2008 at 11:59pm*. Members will then get to vote for their favorite photo. 
You may only enter a photo that you personally have taken. Please do not take others images.

*Update: The winner will receive the following plants care of our contest sponsor, Reptile Eats!

1 lb. Blend Of Choice
4" Dandelion
4" Clover
4" OrchardGrass
4" Chinese Cabbage
4" Pansy 
*




*Title of Photo: [Your Title Here]
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here]
[Your Photo Here]
*


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

FIRST "Cherry" HATCHLINGS
1st "Cherry" hatchlings
G. carbonaria
Terry E. Kilgore







I guess I'm going first.. someone has to.. not my best pic.. just wanted to show them!

Terry

And the winner wins a TBD.. I woke up early trying to figure out what a TBD is.. oh well -


----------



## Dreamer

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

I'm thinking TBD is To Be Decided.


----------



## Cam

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

"Did you get my good side?"
Calvin (from Calvin and Hobbes)
Greek Tortoise (testudo antakyensis)
Colleen (aka Cam) took the picture


----------



## Chucky

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

Look into my eye!
Chong
Sulcata (Geochelone sulcata)
Tim aka Chucky


----------



## HermanniChris

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

*Title:* Testudo hermanni hermanni Portrait
*Name:* Bumblebee
*Species: *Western Hermann's Tortoise (Testudo hermanni hermanni) Female
*Taken By:* Chris Leone




[/b]


----------



## Jentortmom

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

Title: ymmmm grass and sun
Name: Dozer
Species: Sulcata (Geochelone sulcata)
Taken by: ?????????





Not the best but figured you wanted torts over turtles


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

[img=640x480]http://tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=413[/img]


Title: Aldabran tortoise with TC the Traveling Tortoise
Tortoise's name: "The Bigger One"
Species: Geochelone gigantea appx. 7 years old

Yvonne


----------



## stubby66

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

Title of Photo: What's your name?
Tortoise Name: Sulcata- Arty and Desert Tortoise- Mr.Ed
Tortoise Species: Sulcata, Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Sherry Hutsell, Hanford, Ca


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*



> Title of Photo: What's your name?
> Tortoise Name: Sulcata- Arty and Desert Tortoise- Mr.Ed
> Tortoise Species: Sulcata, Desert Tortoise
> Taken by: Sherry Hutsell, Hanford, Ca



Just a note of caution: Its not a good idea to keep a desert tortoise and a sulcata together. I've taken in couple desert tortoises in the past who were quite sick because of being kept with a sulcata. 

Yvonne


----------



## Josh

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

I split this thread so we can continue the current discussion and the contest separately.
Why different tortoise species should be kept apart


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*



josh said:


> I split this thread so we can continue the current discussion and the contest separately.
> Why different tortoise species should be kept apart



Thanks, Josh: That's why I didn't go into detail until I was asked to. Good idea to have it separate.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan

Title: I'm not coming out and you can't make me
Tortoise name: #3
Tortoise species: Libyan greek, Testudo graeca cyrenaica
Taken by: Danny





Danny


----------



## wayne.bob

Title: King of the Torts
Tort Names: top, Bob/ Bottom, Frank
Species: Russian tortoises
Photographer: Wayne 






Great pics everyone and good luck to you all. ( this is exciting)!!!!!


----------



## louisellis

Title: My Big Boy
Name: Lil~Man
Breed: African Sulcata
Photo Taken by : Anita (Mommy)

[img=640x480]http://tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=416[/img]


----------



## Yvonne G

Anita: You are to be commended on Lil-Man's growth. Its obvious that when he was very small he was severely pyramided. But the growth since then is smooth and great! Good job turning a bad situation around!

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*

I know that this is a contest and we should keep our comments to ourselves until the end, but I just wanted to say that every time I scroll past Chong's picture I am taken by what a good picture it is! Crisp and clear and the tortoise looks just wonderful! I love this picture!!

Yvonne


----------



## Josh

comments are okay...i just removed the quotes so that the only photos are the contest entries.


----------



## 2turtlelou

Title of Photo: standing tall
Tortoise Name: Little
Tortoise Species: Trachemys scripta elegans
Taken by: me (Louie)

Hope i'm not disqualified on a technicality (Tortoise, Turtle or terrapin).


----------



## terryo

Title of Photo: eating seedlings
Tortoise Name: Pio
Tortoise Species: Cherry Head Redfoot
Taken by: Terry


----------



## gwranch

*Title of Photo*: Just hummin around

*Tortoise Name*: Hummer

*Tortoise Species*: Desert Tortoise

*Taken by*: Grace







Hummer is my great boy, I love him so,,, He just hums around and checks things out.


----------



## gwranch

Meet hummer,,, Hes a cruzer and my hummer boy.. he humms around all day...
Just gotta love him


----------



## cvalda

Title of Photo: Here she comes to save the day!
Tortoise Name: Mithril
Tortoise Species: Russian Tortoise
Taken by: Kelly (cvalda)


----------



## fred gaal

A new live ready to start.
Red foot(Geochelone carbonaria) albino.
By, Fred Gaal.


----------



## superjet86




----------



## TestudoGeek

THH, at 2,5 months of age.


----------



## Cheryl

Title of Photo: Tortoise Tushie
Tortoise Name: Harriett
Tortoise Species: Eastern Hermanns
Taken by: Cheryl Kirk


----------



## stubby66

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008*



[email protected] said:


> Just a note of caution: Its not a good idea to keep a desert tortoise and a sulcata together. I've taken in couple desert tortoises in the past who were quite sick because of being kept with a sulcata.
> Yvonne



The Dresert guys live outside, the Sulcata lives indoors, we take them out for excercise and to soak up some nateral sunlight. Arty is small and the Crows/Crains would snatch him up quickly. I snaped this picture while the Boys were outside wandering around. 
Thanks for the concern.


----------



## jlyoncc1

Fred - Amazing picture!!


----------



## JustAnja

*Title of Photo: "Another day....another dollar. "
Tortoise Name: Eli
Tortoise Species: Testudo hermanni boettgeri (Eastern Hermanns Tortoise)
Taken by: Anja


*


----------



## Josh

hahhaahah GREAT title, anja! im rofling


----------



## terryo

That is too funny. I can just picture him chugging along...slowly.


----------



## JustAnja

Thanks  That was the first thing that came to mind when I saw him walking that way. lol


----------



## hairymanders

Title: Time to Sunbathe
Tortoise: Margarita 
Tort Species: (Rescued) Russian Tortoise
Lisa Petersen


----------



## JustAnja

Ahhh that is a very smexy picture of Margarita!


----------



## Josh

less than a week left, folks. we have some outstanding entries here, its going to be exciting to see the results. also, I'm glad ReptileEats decided to sponsor this contest...i didn't want to have to give the winner a TBD


----------



## Coldliz

Title of Photo: "You can see me?!"
Tortoise Name: Sparkles
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Melissa
Sorry it's so big, I resized it but for some reason it still came out the same size.


----------



## Nay

Josh can I remove the other one I put in? I think this is funnier.
Are you My Mother?
Jack
Red Foot
Nadine


----------



## ForestExotics

Title of Photo: Knap Time
Tortoise Name: Little Red Head
Tortoise Species: Geochelone carbonaria 
Taken by: Jose G.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles

Title: "Impersonation of a Gopher Tortoise "
Tortoise Name: Smoochie 
Tort Species: African spur thigh (sulcata)


----------



## Feylin

Title: Hellooooooooooooo!
Tortoises name: Lois
Species: Redfoot
Taken by: Me!


----------



## UMDRunner

you guys must all have pretty nice cameras.... I could never get pictures that good with my kodak haha


----------



## JustAnja

Right now I am using a Kodak Easyshare z710 until i decide which DSLR I will be getting. You gotta take 40-50 pics to get one good one sometimes.


----------



## cvalda

I also use a Kodak Easyshare (DX7630) and also want to get a DSLR in teh near future! And ditto, I take TONS of pics to get one good one!


----------



## Feylin

I have a Cannon DS1000. And I have no formal training. I love this camera because it is basicaly a point and shoot but it lets me adjust the parts I understand and takes care of the stuff I leave alone. I probably take about 5 bad pictures for each good one. Plus, it helps that the tortoise likes the shiny bits on the camera and will hold still to watch them!


----------



## Chucky

Mine is a Nikon Coolpix 4800 ED which I've had for a year and I'm still finding things on it that I didn't know or knew what they were for


----------



## gtm

Lunch
Aldabra's (November 07 - Mauritius)
George Miller 




[/i]


----------



## terryo

Those guys look huge! Are those carrots? I am trying to compare their size to the carrots. Nice picture.


----------



## terryo

I have the Kodak Easyshare too. I notice that it take's great pictures outside. I am also finding all new things on there that I didn't know existed too. In a low lit restaurant they aren't so hot.


----------



## cvalda

Ditto that! I get my best photos with my Easyshare outside! It's hard in the winter! I'm waiting for NICE weather so I can get some awesome new pics of the torts outside!


----------



## -EJ

This is like pouring salt on the wound... none of the albinos survived...
but the experience was great.





Albino Egyptian tortoise.


----------



## terryo

Beautiful picture Ed.


----------



## Chucky

Sorry to hear that EJ. Maybe next year will prove to be better. At least you have some pics.


----------



## HermanniChris

sorry to hear that Ed, incredible shot though.


----------



## gtm

terryo said:


> Those guys look huge! Are those carrots? I am trying to compare their size to the carrots. Nice picture.



Terryo, my friend they are seriously massive. We're talking 250 kilo's + each. They are carrots.


----------



## Chucky

The Aldabra is the only tort that I wish I had but with 7 Sulcatas I think I'll have my hands full. Even then if someone wanted to give one away, I'm waiting


----------



## Hunter

Title of Photo: He gets all the girls
Tortoise Name: Hunter
Tortoise Species: Leopard Tortoise
Taken by: Chris (his Dad)


----------



## -EJ

Hunter said:


> .



How do you pull off a sexy picture with a tortoise?... sorry... that was my first thought.


----------



## jlyoncc1

Take it easy Ed!!! LOL


----------



## -EJ

jlyoncc1 said:


> Take it easy Ed!!! LOL



yes... that was inappropriate... but it was my first thought.

Now... keep in mind... I'm looking at composition... the venue... I'm looking at it from an artistic standpoint... (i can bs as good as the rest)(i know yall know that)


----------



## Hunter

Hopefully it will be sexy enough to get him some grub!!! Springtime is coming and his eating increases A TON!!! He would luv to be a Tortoise Forum.org celebrity!!!! 



-EJ said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you pull off a sexy picture with a tortoise?... sorry... that was my first thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## stells

trust you Ed you are wicked


----------



## Josh

just fyi, i split the egyptian discussion to the General Tortoise forum. there's also a link to it from the Photo Forum


----------



## gtm

[/i]Hunter's shot should be disqualified - it's puts the rest of us at an unfair disadvantage.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

-EJ said:


> jlyoncc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy Ed!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes... that was inappropriate... but it was my first thought.
> 
> Now... keep in mind... I'm looking at composition... the venue... I'm looking at it from an artistic standpoint... (i can bs as good as the rest)(i know yall know that)
Click to expand...


I'm on your side Ed! 

You called it as you saw it.. just the way it was presented.. a more appropriate pic ( of the tortoise ) could/should have been posted.


----------



## stells

obviously an American entry has to win as the prize won't look to good after a trip to the UK lol but i thought i would enter for the fun of it.
Title: strike a pose
Name: Petunia
Species: Testudo graeca ibera (greek tortoise)
Taken By: me


----------



## JustAnja

Very cute pic Kelly


----------



## PATMAN

Title of Photo: Catching Some Rays
Tortoise Name: Twinkle
Tortoise Species: Female Indian Star Tortoise
Taken by: Patrick aka PATMAN


----------



## stells

awwwwwwwww its Twinkle  glad you kept the name lol


----------



## CGKeith

Title of Photo: Nap time
Tortoise Name: Baby
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Keith


----------



## Crazy1

Title of Photo: *Ã¢â‚¬Å“California Dreamin On Such a Winter's DayÃ¢â‚¬Â*
Tortoise Name: *Comet (born around Nov. 3, 2007)*
Tortoise Species: *Greek *(as of now, I believe, still considered T. g. ssp. ssp.) (naturally occurring cross between T. g. antakyensis and the Israeli/Jordanian greeks) 
Taken by: *Robyn (Crazy1) 03/05/08*




Taken with a Fuji F10 digital camera, natural light


----------



## cvalda

i love that baby!


----------



## Josh

entries must be made at midnight tonight!


----------



## Chucky

I thought I'd enter one of my avatar pics

Title: I didn't do it...Honest
Name: Ivy
Species: Sulcata
By: Tim aka Chucky


----------



## Coldliz

she is adorable! I love it


----------



## wayne.bob

i can't wait to start voting.


----------



## spikethebest

PATMAN said:


> Title of Photo: Catching Some Rays
> Tortoise Name: Twinkle
> Tortoise Species: Female Indian Star Tortoise
> Taken by: Patrick aka PATMAN




do you have any female indian stars that need a home??


----------



## spikethebest

Chucky said:


> I thought I'd enter one of my avatar pics
> 
> Title: I didn't do it...Honest
> Name: Ivy
> Species: Sulcata
> By: Tim aka Chucky



wow thats a crazyly beautiful picture!! where do you find the albino sulcatas?


----------

